# Split from: RIP Kimbo Slice



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 7, 2016)

Sorry guys can I ask what all the posts with dots are meant to mean it's not something I've ever seen before is it a respect thing or something


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry guys can I ask what all the posts with dots are meant to mean it's not something I've ever seen before is it a respect thing or something


It indicates a moment of silence out of respect for the deceased.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 7, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It indicates a moment of silence out of respect for the deceased.


Ah I see never seen that before online. Learn something new every day I was very confused why there everyone was commenting dots after 3 of them I assumed it'd be something like that


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Ah I see never seen that before online. Learn something new every day I was very confused why there everyone was commenting dots after 3 of them I assumed it'd be something like that



On a previous incarnation of this site we could also turn off our 'comments' at the bottom of our posts, it would just be a blank post, that was a nice touch, perhaps mods or someone could look into us being able to do that again.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 7, 2016)

The current software does not support selective posting of the .signature.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Ah I see never seen that before online. Learn something new every day I was very confused why there everyone was commenting dots after 3 of them I assumed it'd be something like that


I'm not sure how widespread the practice is. I originally encountered it on Metafilter.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 7, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sorry guys can I ask what all the posts with dots are meant to mean it's not something I've ever seen before is it a respect thing or something



I was wondering the same thing and wanted to ask, but didn't want to ask in that (or similar other) thread.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 8, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> I was wondering the same thing and wanted to ask, but didn't want to ask in that (or similar other) thread.


 Lol at first I thought there was something wrong with my iPad and it wasnt loading a picture or something


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 13, 2016)

It is used as both a moment of silence and as a "bump" to keep the thread at the top.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Has cause of death been announced? I heard something about his heart but nothing official.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 18, 2016)

Heart failure. They're not real specific, but to me it sounds like most likely cardiomyopathy and congestive heart failure.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Heart failure. They're not real specific, but to me it sounds like most likely cardiomyopathy and congestive heart failure.


Thank you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Heart failure. They're not real specific, but to me it sounds like most likely cardiomyopathy and congestive heart failure.



congestive heart failure



> Kimbo Slice had been diagnosed with heart failure and needed a transplant days before he died on Monday, according to newly released hospital records.



Kimbo Slice cause of death: MMA fighter needed heart transplant before he died aged 42


----------



## Tames D (Jun 18, 2016)

Sad.


----------

